# Serenity Hospital - South England



## TheVampiricSquid (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi all, this is my first explore and I had to run solo on this one.. I only had time for a brief look around the grounds, and didn't get to go inside.. this time. I'm planning on going back soon, so hopefully i'll be able to add some internal shots soon, but for now I just wanted to get this post up (being my first one and all!)

I don't know how well (if at all) these pictures are going to work as it's my first time uploading.. I also apologies if the pictures are differnet sizes, i tried to follow the flickr guide but some of the sizes weren't appearing..even though they were all shot on the same settings!
















































Thought i'd finish up with a good old selfie hahah





If you're still here thanks for reading, and if anyone's got any other details on Serenity - i'd really appreciate chatting to you via private message. Thanks!


----------



## brickworx (Sep 16, 2014)

I've got my eye on this one....but inside is the charm!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 16, 2014)

Some great shots and great first report!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks like a house with loads of potential.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 16, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Looks like a house with loads of potential.Thanks for sharing.



Got to say, That made me laugh 
Nice first report and photos


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey thanks guys, i'm going back soon so hopefully i'll have some ones from inside!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 17, 2014)

Great start! Good luck with the next explore, we await with baited breath!


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks good! Keep an eye on that one!


----------



## TomMurphy (Sep 17, 2014)

I think it would be best if you took the first photo off your report. The idea behind calling it serenity was so that it wouldn't get trashed!

I went there a month ago, my report:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=29627#.VBl14_ldXHU

I tried messaging you but it won't let me. If you want to know anything this is me:
https://www.facebook.com/The.Tom.Murphy


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 17, 2014)

TomMurphy said:


> I think it would be best if you took the first photo off your report. The idea behind calling it serenity was so that it wouldn't get trashed!
> 
> I went there a month ago, my report:
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=29627#.VBl14_ldXHU
> ...



Have you checked your own report? I found at least 2 signs with the name on it


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Sep 18, 2014)

TomMurphy said:


> I think it would be best if you took the first photo off your report. The idea behind calling it serenity was so that it wouldn't get trashed!
> 
> I went there a month ago, my report:
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=29627#.VBl14_ldXHU
> ...



I removed the first photo - I just thought it was a good introduction, but like you say removed all signs of the original name then - wouldn't want it to get trashed 

Nice report! Really like some of the photos - I'll hit you up on facebook later, cheers


----------



## TomMurphy (Sep 18, 2014)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Have you checked your own report? I found at least 2 signs with the name on it



Christ you're right, I missed that!
Mine is 96 pages long though, nobody will read it!

It won't let me edit it. Any ideas?!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 18, 2014)

TomMurphy said:


> Christ you're right, I missed that!
> Mine is 96 pages long though, nobody will read it!
> 
> It won't let me edit it. Any ideas?!



Haha i must admit i didnt notice them first time i read your report  

Not a clue on editing... dont think they allow it anymore... need to edit one of my own posts which has duplicated the wole report in the post but cant find an edit button anywhere...


----------



## krela (Sep 18, 2014)

It disappears after a couple of weeks because you get annoying muppets who randomly decide to blank their reports for no apparent reason.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 19, 2014)

nice one for first explore....sec caught me very quickly so hopefully it wont get trashed


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Sep 19, 2014)

prettyvacant71 said:


> nice one for first explore....sec caught me very quickly so hopefully it wont get trashed



Really? As I'm a new member I cant private message you.. mind if I add you on facebook and chat to you about it?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> Really? As I'm a new member I cant private message you.. mind if I add you on facebook and chat to you about it?



Yeah, nice, ive been twice and got into the grounds, but got caught by Secca both times!


----------



## Chopper (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice report. It's nice to see the outside for a change


----------



## luketovey (Nov 3, 2014)

Good report, I have only done 2 reports so im pretty new still, but I have seen pictures of the inside and would love to go here and explore!


----------

